# MF 135



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

What is that splint under the tractor? I just parked my new buyed tractor inside and discoverd ist leaking som oil or something? Out from that splint?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

That is a drain hole in the clutch housing to keep leakage fluids from getting on the clutch discs. It has a cotter pin in the hole to keep it open by wiggling as the tractor is in operation. Most all tractors have this feature. The leakage could be from 1) Rear main seal of engine crankshaft, 2) Transmission input shaft seals leaking, or 3) if it's not oil, it could be engine coolant from a leaking freeze plug on rear of engine.


----------

